# How Many Cats



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

http://videos.komando.com/2008/09/09/cat-house-on-the-kings/


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

We have 2 cats and they a great....but I could not even imagine looking after that many.









Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We have 2 great cats.


----------



## tyandow (Aug 18, 2008)

I understand caring for animals, but that is just plain nuts.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

We've got 6 cats 7 1 dog, all fixed, in & outside. Sounds like a good place for animal lovers to donate their $$. Much better than the national organizations that channel huge portions of donated funds to anti hunting efforts. ---Mike


----------



## schrade (May 5, 2005)

We have two dogs and two cats. One cat is 13 and the other is 10. Our dogs are 3 and 1 I am guessing these cats will outlive the dogs.

P.S. Tell all your daughters that getting a cat right when they get out of college is a bad idea.. My wife got this cat two weeks after she graduated and now she is 35, two kids, and the cat is still going strong.

Since it was hers before marriage, I like to call it my step cat!!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I have no cats...my wife has 2


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

3

You want 2?


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

One. She travels with us


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Not a cat person myself, but I do appreciate what that cat lady is doing to allow all those homeless kitties to live out their lives in a place without suffering, being caged or the death penalty


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Doxie I can tell you don't have any cats. If you did you would have phrased it "How many cats does it take to own you?"


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Y-Guy said:


> Doxie I can tell you don't have any cats. If you did you would have phrased it "How many cats does it take to own you?"


you are right, I WANT cats, very much so, but have been cursed with cat allergies.

BTW- if you know of anyone here who would love a very friendly and dog loving cat, one has been at my daughters house for a couple months. They feed her and have named her Meowzer because she meows like crazy the minute they get home and can that cat purr!!







She's so sweet. But,like me, my daughter and grandaughter are allergic so they are trying to find Meowzer a home.

Meowzer plays with the dog, they chase each other putside around and around the house, sleep together under the bushes and on occasion when Meowzer has gotten into the house, her and the dog have been found asleep together in the dog bed. Cute huh? she's just not getting people lovings and huggins.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy (Oct 26, 2007)

My wife has ONE... and like other females, she only is nice to me when she wants something.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I have 0 cats and 2 Schnauzers who keep them out of the yard. I have nothing against cats I'm just not a cat person.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

We recently had a young kitten adopt us. It is great that he was this young when he adopted us because he is being trained as a great traveler. He travels better than the 3 kids. They named him Buttons. I call him "loco el gato."


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

We have three Siamese - a male and two females. And our Collie makes four 4-leggeds in our home. We love our cats, but this is over the top! I cannot imagine how she can even go to sleep at night!

My hat is off to this gal, though. She is at least trying to make a difference - and she has - to over 16,000 cats!

Mike


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

I too am allergic to cat dander. However, I have owned up to two cats in the past.

I currently have the perfect number of cats in my household...

|​|​|​|​|​|​|​|​|​|​|​|​
0​
Dogs are easier on my allergies.


----------



## ftroop (Sep 1, 2006)

One cat. He is strictly outdoors and has caught at least 14 rodents since last January!







Mostly gophers and one rather large rat.







He was attcked by a hawk we believe last December and had a huge infection. so, he gets a $10 credit toward his huge vet bill for each "confirmed kill". (which usually means something on the doorstep.)







I love cats, my wife is also allergic but sees the benefit of a good "mouser".


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

We have 10 cats at the barn and 2 outside at the house. We like cats who like to kill rodents. and keep the snakes at bay.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Right now we have three indoor only cats, one of which is a diabetic. We also have our child which is a 140lb Neapolitian Mastiff.


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

We have two but they haven't traveled with us, YET. That adventure will begin in a day or two. When we get back from our first cat trip, we'll take another count.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

2 here and the like to camp with us. Now the driving is a different story.


----------

